# [ACCIDENT]Beware of Uber Insurance



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

If you were NOT at fault and the other driver gave you his insurance, do yourself a favor and leave uber out of it, simply contact the driver insurance. If you contact Uber, they may waitlist you and their insurance will charge you 1000$ deductible to fix your car regardless of you were at fault or not and had riders in the car. Yes that's right, Uber insured my ass, more like Uber rip-off!


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Get your deductible back from the other driver's insurance.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Uber charges SRF $1 supposedly to cover the insurance cost while in the mean time the drivers are not fully covered. That's sad.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> If you were NOT at fault and the other driver gave you his insurance, do yourself a favor and leave uber out of it, simply contact the driver insurance. If you contact Uber, they may waitlist you and their insurance will charge you 1000$ deductible to fix your car regardless of you were at fault or not and had riders in the car. Yes that's right, Uber insured my ass, more like Uber rip-off!


Did this happen to you?


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

I thought the SRF was to cover the background checks? It was implemented before I came on board, so I was never told.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> I thought the SRF was to cover the background checks? It was implemented before I came on board, so I was never told.


Uber background checks were less than 9 dollars per person.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> If you were NOT at fault and the other driver gave you his insurance, do yourself a favor and leave uber out of it, simply contact the driver insurance. If you contact Uber, they may waitlist you and their insurance will charge you 1000$ deductible to fix your car regardless of you were at fault or not and had riders in the car. Yes that's right, Uber insured my ass, more like Uber rip-off!


POST # 1 / cyb3rpunk : Bereal Bison is
ASTONISHED
that in 5.5 months in These Forums you've
managed to Miss 1000's of Threads about
Insurance Deficiencies! Get on Metromile
ASAP. Unbelieveable.


----------



## naamang (Apr 5, 2015)

Yep. My insurance company declined my claim because my policy ($500 deductible if my fault - $0 deductible if his fault but uninsured) doesn't cover me because I was "available for hire". The guy that hit me ran from the scene, so no insurance info was collected. The police won't do anything accept make a crash report @ $8 (my expense), even after providing them with video evidence and plate number. Now I have to come up with a $1000 deductible for Uber's sh*tty insurance coverage and no way of getting reimbursed from the guy at fault due to lazy cops not doing their jobs!


----------



## Bill Hunter ins brokers (Mar 31, 2015)

That is correct most the insurance WILL NOT cover you if you are for HIRE. I have over 15 companies and at this point none of them want to write a policy
to and from work ( usually 20 miles) and have the policy holder driving another 400 miles a week with people in their cars and quadrupling
the exposure for the insurance company. I do have only at this point one company that will write Insurance for drivers here in Arizona.
Every driver needs to be sure if you are driving for Uber/lyft etc make sure your company will cover you or knows what you are doing. 
Good luck .. Bill Hunter


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

naamang said:


> Yep. My insurance company declined my claim because my policy ($500 deductible if my fault - $0 deductible if his fault but uninsured) doesn't cover me because I was "available for hire". The guy that hit me ran from the scene, so no insurance info was collected. The police won't do anything accept make a crash report @ $8 (my expense), even after providing them with video evidence and plate number. Now I have to come up with a $1000 deductible for Uber's sh*tty insurance coverage and no way of getting reimbursed from the guy at fault due to lazy cops not doing their jobs!


If you provide the video (I gather you have a dash cam-excellent!) and license info to Uber's insurer, they will most likely go after the other party to collect whatever they pay out on your claim. I'm not sure about that company, but at least some insurers, like my Auto Club, give back the deductible in full, paid out of the first money they collect. Others share on a prorated basis- so you don't get fully reimbursed unless they do as well. Might be something worth asking about, especially with you providing evidence of fault and the plate number.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes beware!!!. Just buy commercial. I know it's very expensive, but it will cover any 'grey" areas. Uber has proved time and time again, that it'll distance itself from the driver should there be an accident. They only respond when it makes headline news. They usually respond with.. "they've deactivated the offending driver, or working with law enforcement..." blah blah blah...


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Also consider Metromile insurance from an affiliate of National General Group. There have been some threads about it here. It covers you anytime Uber doesn't, and charges by the mile via a tracking device.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> If you were NOT at fault and the other driver gave you his insurance, do yourself a favor and leave uber out of it, simply contact the driver insurance. If you contact Uber, they may waitlist you and their insurance will charge you 1000$ deductible to fix your car regardless of you were at fault or not and had riders in the car. Yes that's right, Uber insured my ass, more like Uber rip-off!


I just got hit , not my fault , left my insurance out 
You should have asked


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Bill Hunter ins brokers said:


> That is correct most the insurance WILL NOT cover you if you are for HIRE. I have over 15 companies and at this point none of them want to write a policy
> to and from work ( usually 20 miles) and have the policy holder driving another 400 miles a week with people in their cars and quadrupling
> the exposure for the insurance company. I do have only at this point one company that will write Insurance for drivers here in Arizona.
> Every driver needs to be sure if you are driving for Uber/lyft etc make sure your company will cover you or knows what you are doing.
> Good luck .. Bill Hunter


Bill, how about starting a new Thread re Uber/TNC insurance in Arizona? I'm sure many of us with appreciate the information you would provide from an Insurance Broker's View.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Bill Hunter ins brokers said:


> That is correct most the insurance WILL NOT cover you if you are for HIRE. I have over 15 companies and at this point none of them want to write a policy
> to and from work ( usually 20 miles) and have the policy holder driving another 400 miles a week with people in their cars and quadrupling
> the exposure for the insurance company. I do have only at this point one company that will write Insurance for drivers here in Arizona.
> Every driver needs to be sure if you are driving for Uber/lyft etc make sure your company will cover you or knows what you are doing.
> Good luck .. Bill Hunter


You are an Uber Driver. You were in an accident. The other party did a hit 'n run. You notified your insurance company. Your insurance company denied your claim. You have to go through Uber Insurance. You have video of the accident.

If you are happy with how Uber / James River is handling this for you, great. Stop reading. If not....

It might be time to call around to a few local and/or national news agencies that have been researching for a some Uber / TNC Insurances stories but didn't have enough "good info". You could just be the perfect source.

Any by reaching out to News Sources, I do mean getting paid well for it. TMC comes to mind as the highest potential bidder. Uber comes to mind as the 2nd highest bidder after they find out you just went to TMC but haven't made up your mind yet. I might even throw in 60 Minutes

Just because you've been screwed, doesn't mean you have to take it laying down. PM chi1cabby if you need help (hope that's okay chi1cabby).


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Bill Hunter ins brokers said:


> That is correct most the insurance WILL NOT cover you if you are for HIRE. I have over 15 companies and at this point none of them want to write a policy
> to and from work ( usually 20 miles) and have the policy holder driving another 400 miles a week with people in their cars and quadrupling
> the exposure for the insurance company. I do have only at this point one company that will write Insurance for drivers here in Arizona.
> Every driver needs to be sure if you are driving for Uber/lyft etc make sure your company will cover you or knows what you are doing.
> Good luck .. Bill Hunter


Why should I inform them of what I am doing? If I hit a deer (with no pax), they should pay after my deductible. If I hit a deer (with pax). I fix my car and don't file a claim. If Pax are not injured, Uber ins. is not involved. Are you saying my fault accident with someone's car (with or without pax) my insurance may not fix their car, if they are not aware that I Uber?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> Why should I inform them of what I am doing? If I hit a deer (with no pax), they should pay after my deductible. If I hit a deer (with pax). I fix my car and don't file a claim. If Pax are not injured, Uber ins. is not involved. Are you saying my fault accident with someone's car (with or without pax) my insurance may not fix their car, if they are not aware that I Uber?


And if your car is a total loss, what then? Uber will require that you file with your insurer first and have the claim denied before they will match your collision coverage up to fifty thousand dollars. So your insurer will be aware. You will also be racking up many more miles on your car, which may raise a red flag.
If you are in an accident where police respond, and you have to provide proof of insurance, it will be in the report for anyone ( other than a deer) to access. Consider that you might be injured seriously and a cop searches your car for insurance information.
I suggest you read your policy in full, paying special attention to statements about what is not covered and anything having to do with reasons the insurer may cancel. There is most likely verbiage regarding what you told them about use of the vehicle in your application for coverage. It may include a discussion of fraud.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

naamang said:


> Yep. My insurance company declined my claim because my policy ($500 deductible if my fault - $0 deductible if his fault but uninsured) doesn't cover me because I was "available for hire". The guy that hit me ran from the scene, so no insurance info was collected. The police won't do anything accept make a crash report @ $8 (my expense), even after providing them with video evidence and plate number. Now I have to come up with a $1000 deductible for Uber's sh*tty insurance coverage and no way of getting reimbursed from the guy at fault due to lazy cops not doing their jobs!


Your best bet is to make sure you get into your crashes in front of Dunkin Donuts.

It goes without saying, but the James River insurance policy carried by Uber was never intended to benefit or protect drivers in the event of a mishap.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

I got rear-ended two weeks ago Friday with four paxs in the car. No real damage, but I collected $500 on the spot for the headache and embarrassment.


----------



## Godric (Jan 17, 2015)

It amazes me when people sign up for Uber/Lyft knowing the insurance risks and have a shit fit when something happens. Did you honestly think that anybody from any side was going to come running to aid you? Remember you are a independent contractor...You are a businessman/women. I doubt hardly any driver takes any preemptive measures to protect themselves before they turn the app on. I doubt most have read the contract all the way through or opted out of anything within the first 30 days. Of course your personal insurance is going to freak out and dump you when they find out you are "for-hire". Your policy said you can't...but you did it anyway. They don't want the risk. They want your money. Of course Uber is going to waitlist you until they find out the facts. Any business would. Of course James River going to charge you the $1000 deductible. That's their insurance policy. They're not in business to help you after making bad decisions. Know what you are getting into before you turn the app on. Is the risk worth the reward? If you think it is...carry on. If it isn't...don't do it.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> And if your car is a total loss, what then?


I can (currently) self insure against a total loss of my vehicle. Would consider not Ubering or purchasing a replacement vehicle and pay attention and research insurance options better. Profit margin is currently less than expected anyway. I should get some quotes for commercial though. There are some great warnings/disclosures discussed here, thank you for your time.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

My insurance agent (and friend) looked at Uber's policy. He immediately saw there was no _collision, comprehensive, or personal injury (PIP) _for the driver. If I were to file a claim while driving for Uber (or if the underwriter gets wind of what I may be doing), my personal policy would be cancelled. As of now I have not picked up my first fare.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> Get your deductible back from the other driver's insurance.


Why would you pay a deductible, when it's not your fault?


----------



## Zinc (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm actually curious how your insurance company would find out if you were "for hire?" Is this something they can access through a database or from a police report? If you never disclose this information, who's to know?


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Why would you pay a deductible, when it's not your fault?


Because you can go through your own insurance company and pay your deductible and let them go after the other parties insurance and when they do and collect, they will reimburse you what you paid out since it wasn't your fault and they received all the money from the other insurance company. It is sometimes easier to do it this way especially if the other driver isn't claiming fault, let the 2 insurance companies look over everything and hash it out themselves. I have been in accidents that weren't my fault and have done it both ways. I was driving in a parking lot and this guy just backed out of a parking spot without looking and hit my passenger side door. Real nice guy, knew it was his fault. I went home and immediately called his insurance and he had already contacted them about it. Adjuster from his insurance came to my house the next day and cut me a check right there. Last accident I was in about 5 years ago, driving on the NJ turnpike, girl wasn't looking switching lanes and slammed into me sending me into the guard rail and I slid along the guard rail, she was in a Sentra, I was in an Expedition, my car was totaled. Her car spun around and she hit her head on the steering wheel and had a pretty big bump so they took her away in an ambulance for precaution. It was easier for me to go to my insurance and report it to them and let them deal with it and they totaled my car out, cut me a check after I paid my deductible and as soon as they collected payment from the other insurance company they sent me my deductible. So it depends on the situation. Driving for Uber though, if its not your fault, try to go directly to the other insurance company.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Zinc said:


> I'm actually curious how your insurance company would find out if you were "for hire?" Is this something they can access through a database or from a police report? If you never disclose this information, who's to know?


Numerous ways:

1. Witnesses
2. Police report
3. Uber 
4. They ask, and you answer honestly
**NOTE: if you lie to receive a payout, you could be charged....heavily.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

TY, TX rides.

May I add . . . "Where there is a will there is a way." Just look at the websites that carry what I believe is personal information.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Zinc said:


> I'm actually curious how your insurance company would find out if you were "for hire?" Is this something they can access through a database or from a police report? If you never disclose this information, who's to know?





Tx rides said:


> Numerous ways:
> 
> 1. Witnesses
> 2. Police report
> ...


In some states, California included, Uber has an agreement with insurance companies to share information on accidents.


----------



## Zinc (Jul 10, 2015)

Interesting. I guess years of making thousands of dollars in payments with no accidents would then mean nothing, because of some weasel insurance technicality. I suppose that would only be an issue if you were at fault though.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Not necessarily. What if the other guy totals out your car?

In my area Ubr's insurance is liability to protect the public. I see nothing to help me with my expenses.

Another way for my insurance to find out . . . I start looking.for commercial ins.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

Your insurance isn't going to find out if you look for other insurance. People look for insurance to switch companies all the time. I don't no where this notion comes from that every time you move your bowels your insurance company is going to know about it.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

SCdave said:


> You are an Uber Driver. You were in an accident. The other party did a hit 'n run. You notified your insurance company. Your insurance company denied your claim. You have to go through Uber Insurance. You have video of the accident.
> 
> If you are happy with how Uber / James River is handling this for you, great. Stop reading. If not....
> 
> ...


POST # 16/SCdave: S U P E R L A TIVE
M E N T O R I N G !
Sick the Much Maligned "Lamestream"
Media on Travis' Tail. Be sure to Contact
Boston Attorney Shannon Liss-Reardon,
of #[F]UberLawsuitsFame to get a local
referral.

Travis, in his Many Guises, needs NEG-
ATIVE EXPOSURE to make his Near
Future IPO a Fizzling FAILURE!

Bison "All revved up."


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

zombieguy said:


> Because you can go through your own insurance company and pay your deductible and let them go after the other parties insurance and when they do and collect, they will reimburse you what you paid out since it wasn't your fault and they received all the money from the other insurance company. It is sometimes easier to do it this way especially if the other driver isn't claiming fault, let the 2 insurance companies look over everything and hash it out themselves. I have been in accidents that weren't my fault and have done it both ways. I was driving in a parking lot and this guy just backed out of a parking spot without looking and hit my passenger side door. Real nice guy, knew it was his fault. I went home and immediately called his insurance and he had already contacted them about it. Adjuster from his insurance came to my house the next day and cut me a check right there. Last accident I was in about 5 years ago, driving on the NJ turnpike, girl wasn't looking switching lanes and slammed into me sending me into the guard rail and I slid along the guard rail, she was in a Sentra, I was in an Expedition, my car was totaled. Her car spun around and she hit her head on the steering wheel and had a pretty big bump so they took her away in an ambulance for precaution. It was easier for me to go to my insurance and report it to them and let them deal with it and they totaled my car out, cut me a check after I paid my deductible and as soon as they collected payment from the other insurance company they sent me my deductible. So it depends on the situation. Driving for Uber though, if its not your fault, try to go directly to the other insurance company.


If it's not your fault, get your insurance company to waive your deductible. They can do it. You may have to insist, depending on the company.


----------



## pri8t (Feb 8, 2015)

uber dirty trick and gimmicks again, taking advantage of drivers


----------

